# [Geloesst] Gentoo verschoben auf andere Platte und Probleme

## Bartlinux

Hi

in meinen Laptop war eine 60GB verbaut, vorgestern habe ich eine 250GB platte in den Laptop verbeut, vorher habe ich die neue Platte per USB angesteckt und die Platte vorbereitet also Partitionen angelegt, dann habe ich alle daten von der alten Platte verschoben auf die neue, grub angepasst und alles klappte ansich ganz gut. Nun habe ich aber leider das Problem das ich nicht mehr root werden kann unter X, Konsole aufgemacht su eingegeben und das richite Passwort, wird leider nicht akzeptiert.

In den tty0 also ohne X kann ich mich ohne Probleme einloggen. 

Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen kann? 

Leider weiss ich nun nicht welche datei ich hier posten soll um die Loesung zu finden.

Ich danke euch schonmal fuer eure Hilfe.

achja su habe ich nochmal emergt aber das Problem besteht noch immer...

```
bartlinux@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

su: Permission denied

bartlinux@gentoo ~ $ 

```

ReikLast edited by Bartlinux on Thu Jul 08, 2010 7:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Dafür muss dein User in der Gruppe "wheel" sein.

Schau mal in der /etc/group nach.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie hast du denn die Daten verschoben? Du solltest dazu immer cp -a nehmen. Sonst gibt es Probleme mit den BenutzerIDs.

----------

## Bartlinux

Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe ,

Also ich habe leider nur cp -R gemacht und nicht mit a

Ich werde nunmal meinen User in die Gruppe wheel zu bringen.

Ich habe aber noch ein anderes Problem seitdem und zwar wenn unter KDE oder LXDE arbeite und nach einer weile der screensafer kommt, kann ich nicht mehr zurueck zum Desktop mir wird immer gesdagt das mein Passwort nicht stimmt, dabei habe ich das passwort echt oft versucht. 

Edit: Nachdem ich den User der Guppe wheel habe funktioniert schonmal su auch unter X ! Danke 

Vielen Dank 

Reik

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dein Problem ist jetzt, dass alle deine Dateien die Userid des Users haben, mit dem du die Daten kopiert hast. Und da stimmt auch nichts mehr mit den Einträgen in /etc/group überein. Hast du die alten Originaldaten noch? Dann kopiere sie noch einmal mit cp -a rüber. Das funktioniert. Wenn nicht, dann installiere am Besten komplett neu. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mal und es traten immer wieder seltsame Probleme auf, die ich irgendwann mal nicht mehr gelöst bekommen habe. Konnte z.B. bei compiz bei Fensterdekoration keinen Haken rein machen und  da habe ich mir nen Hals gesucht, an was das liegen könnte.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Da stimme ich zu. Wenn alle Dateien in deinem System jetzt root gehören dann hast du es ziemlich kaputt gemacht. Die Kopien haben nicht nur die uid des Nutzers, der kopiert hat. Sie haben auch dessen default umask. Das heißt wahrscheinlich, dass du ne ganze Menge Sicherheitslücken aufgemacht hast. Ein paar Programme (sshd, ssh) verweigern dann schlichtweg den Dienst, andere werden verwundbar. Um das zu beheben hilft eigentlich nur eine Neuinstallation oder eine ordentliche Kopie der alten Daten. Wenn du deine kaputte Kopie trotzdem weiter benutzt wirst du immer wieder lustige Probleme bekommen!

Eine ordentliche Kopie macht man mit cpio oder mit tar und sicher nicht mit cp. (das richtige Suchmaschinen-Schlüsselwort ist migration)

Bei der Neuinstallation kann man /home mit "chown -R" gut retten. Dann braucht man noch /var/lib/portage/world und den Inhalt von /etc und alles sollte wieder gehen. Wichtig ist, dass du bei /etc und der world-Datei die Zugriffsrechte nicht wieder kaputt machst.

----------

## Bartlinux

Vielen Dank , dann mache ich mich mal an die Neuinstallation...

edit: oder reicht es das system einfach nochmal komplett zu kompilieren?

Ich habe einen neuen User angelegt den in die Gruppe wheel gebracht und konnte KDE nutzen bekomme auch beim 

emerge -vauD world keine Fehlermeldung also im Moment laeufts recht rund. 

Aber nun nochmal meine Frage neukompilieren oder neu aufsetzen ?

Danke schonmal

----------

## schmutzfinger

Alles neu kompilieren wird viel reparieren aber ein großer Teil von /etc und /var wird sicherlich kaputt bleiben. (etc-update und dispatch-conf haben mich noch nie nach uid/umask gefragt) Wenn du sowieso alles neu bauen willst, dann nimmt sich das zeitlich mit der Neuinstallation nicht viel.

----------

## Bartlinux

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Alles neu kompilieren wird viel reparieren aber ein großer Teil von /etc und /var wird sicherlich kaputt bleiben. (etc-update und dispatch-conf haben mich noch nie nach uid/umask gefragt) Wenn du sowieso alles neu bauen willst, dann nimmt sich das zeitlich mit der Neuinstallation nicht viel.

 

okay schade oh man so ein Fehler passiert mir nicht mehr...

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

Nur mal so als TIP für den nächsten der sowas vor hat.

Kopiert doch das System einfach mit rsync.

Ich mache mir damit immer ein Backup auf eine externe Platte funktioniert wunder bar.

Rsync nimmt standart die Rechte und UserIDs mit.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da gibt es eine lange Liste.

cp mit -a

tar mit -p

rsync.

Was man nimmt ist egal, solange man an die Rechte denkt. Die Empfehlung mit tar nutzt ohne Hinweis auf das -p auch nichts.

----------

## Bartlinux

Okay ich war vorhin mit meinen Hund unterwegs und da ist mir eingefallen das ich die originaldaten ja wirklich noch habe habe dann alles per cp -a uebertragen und grub installiert auf der neuen Platte und das wars  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe...

Schoenen Abend

Reik

----------

## Klaus Meier

Freut mich für dich, dass es noch geklappt hat. Und sieh es einfach so, hat dich etwas Zeit gekostet, aber du hast auch ein paar Dinge dazugelernt. 

P.S.: Wenn es wieder geht den Titel deines ersten Beitrages editieren und auf gelöst setzen.

----------

## Bartlinux

Auf jedenfall, so einen Fehler mache ich nciht nochmal! 

Ich bin recht froh das ich nicht alles neu mergen musste.

Nun muss ich nur noch sehen wie ich den Tread auf geloesst setze.

----------

